

DeviantArt Muro: An Awesome New HTML5 Drawing App - devongovett
http://badassjs.com/post/937292518/deviantart-muro-an-awesome-new-html5-drawing-app

======
Setsuna
Curious: How easy is it to draw in iPad compared to a tablet? (leaving the
pressure sensitivity aside that is)

------
teilo
"Login to buy brushes." Clever. I wonder how well this is going to work.

